# Ifor williams trailer (505) Tyre pressure anyone????



## merlinsquest (28 March 2008)

Cant remember what it should be, but thought I should check it.....

Have a feeling it was 50psi, but dont want to burst them!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 March 2008)

50 - 55 PSI when cold.


----------



## rema (28 March 2008)

Yes i think you are right,It should say on the tyre wall what the pressure should be!.


----------



## Accy (28 March 2008)

Mine say 55 psi


----------



## CSYMolly (28 March 2008)

50psi what is that in bars?  I don't think I have mine pumped up enough


----------



## welshcobabe (28 March 2008)

If you look inside the jocky door all your details should be there.


----------



## merlinsquest (28 March 2008)

Thanks guys.... yes it should be between 50 and 55 depending what type of tyre it is.... the one starting with 6 should be 50 and the one starting with 8 should be 55.

My sticker has long since been picked off by someone!!!


----------

